# Track vs Miter Saw



## Arbee (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm sorry for the ignorance this question may demonstrate.

If a sliding compound miter saw "cuts its teeth" (pun intended) at making cuts at an angle with respect to a piece, as well as angles of attack (your so called compound angle), could a sliding track saw, especially one like on the EZ One Woodworking Center not replace this functionality?

I like that the EZ One takes up limited space.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

A track saw and SMSs are not comparable tools. A track saw is primarily made to rip sheet goods to big too handle on a table saw. A SMS can produce accurate cross cuts and angled cross cuts. And you can forget about compound angles with a track saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*track saw vs miter saw*

The EZSmart is quite versatile as it will rip or crosscut and bevel within it length capacity. A miter saw will not rip .... safely.... and only crosscut within it's width capacity. They are really not comparable.
I don't know if the circular saw is supplied or not with the EZ One, but that's not a deal breaker in my opinion.

http://www.amazon.com/EZ-Smart-EZT1000-EZSMART-Woodworking/dp/B00APNJ6DY

At $1000.00 it's still a pretty good deal for all it's versatility. A good quality sliding miter saw will run about $600.00 or so and then you need a stand or have to make one. It will not rip, so you'll need a table saw or a standard track saw for that, more $$$.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWS780...7026&sr=8-2&keywords=dewalt+sliding+miter+saw


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

A table saw can do anything the EZ smart saw can do. $1000 will get you a nice used table saw.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Taking a quick look at the EZSmart, no way do I see $1000 there - $100-$150 perhaps, no more. All I see is a handful of aluminum extrusions.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Most Track Saws are placed against a wall and require much more access space than a Mier Saw which can be used as a bench top saw and stored when not in use in much less space. 
If you let her s know what you plan to make, maybe we can make a recommendation.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*huh?*



Toolman50 said:


> Most Track Saws are placed against a wall and require much more access space than a *Mier *Saw which can be used as a bench top saw and stored when not in use in much less space.
> If you let her s know what you plan to make, maybe we can make a recommendation.



Track saws have long rails/guides with a circular saw that attaches and rides the rail.... Not placed along a wall. :no:

A Miter saw IS a bench top opr stand mounted saw unless you want to kneel on the floor and use it.

Let her s know what.... you mean "us"?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> Track saws have long rails/guides with a circular saw that attaches and rides the rail.... Not placed along a wall. :no:
> 
> A Miter saw IS a bench top opr stand mounted saw unless you want to kneel on the floor and use it.
> 
> Let her s know what.... you mean "us"?


Sorry for all the misspelled words my auto correct isn't helping either. 
Yes, I did mean us. 
I stand pat that most track saws take up wall space.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Huh?*

Track saws take up wall space? No way. They may require a saw horse stand, but no wall space. What on earth are you referring to? This is a track saw:

















http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWS520...d=1449881630&sr=8-5&keywords=Dewalt+Track+Saw


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I think he is thinking of a panel saw.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mort said:


> I think he is thinking of a panel saw.


Exactly. My bad. I called a panel saw a track saw in error.
I've never used a track saw. I've often wished I had the space for a panel saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*my shop built panel saw*

It took about 3 months of part time work, but I invented and built my own panel saw. It's got both vertical and horizontal travel of the carriage allowing a 4 x 8 ft panel to be completely sized in a floor space of 11 ft X 4 ft .... much less than the 24 ft of floor space need to rip a panel on the table saw. This means, 8 ft fto start the panel, plus 4 ft, for the saw, plus 8 ft for the panel to exit, plus 2 ft on either end to stand in.











http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/panel-saw/13417-100-1493/

The other advantages are not having load a heavy panel on the saw, align the edge on the fence without bumping it out of registration, having infeed and outfeed supports and so forth


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Anybody remember Rosana Rosana Dana on SNL, "Oh, never mind" :laughing:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a track saw I use to break down sheet goods both ripping and cross cutting. The miter saw is a 12 slidiong Hitachi used for cutting stock up to about 12 inches wide. Good for multiple cuts of the same length because I have the Kreg precision measuring system installed on it.

I use the table saw for just about everything else...daily! :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

I suggest going to the Festool Owners Group ( FOG) and do a search. This subject has been discussed extensively quite a few times. Lots of good info there about this subject.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

I use a Track saw, a Table saw and a Miter saw. Each have their own strengths but if I could only have one - it would be my Powermatic 66 Table Saw.

I have the Festool Kapex Miter Saw but, it's no better then the DeWalt miter saw that I gave to my son except for the dust extraction is better on the Kapex.

I bought the Mafell MT55cc Track Saw over the Festool model because Mafell has a superior track to track connection that allows me to use the 3.6' and a 5.2' track sections that are easy to store and easy to connect together to rip 8' long plywood. The Festool track connection is very flimsy and easily gets knocked out of line when making multiple long rip cuts (At least that's what I read in different reviews).

http://www.timberwolftools.com/tools/mafell/MAF-MT55cc.html

Jack


----------

